# Canned food



## nycmike (Feb 9, 2011)

Have new pups and they don't have all their teeth obviously. I feel bad watching them try and eat kibble. What is a good canned food for them? I was thinking Go! chicken and vegetables. I am using the Now! puppy dry puppy food.

thanks


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Could soak the dry into mush, as their teeth come in, decrease the water.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

The Go! Natural canned food will be great for them if you do want to try a soft food. I would choose between the two grain-free varieties though, which are the Chicken/Turkey/Duck, and the Freshwater Trout.

You could even mix it with the Now! Grain-Free Small Breed dry kibble. The pieces are about 1/4" big, it looks like kitten food.


----------



## nycmike (Feb 9, 2011)

Yea, I made the mistake and I had the small breed bag and the store owner asked me what type of breed I had and how old. I told him and he suggested the puppy formula because of the higher protein and fat ration. Even though I had already researched it I listened and switched bags. Now I noticed that the kibble is kind of big. At least for my babies mouths. Two of my three new lil girls have teeth but the third has them just now breaking through. So she tries to eat but then sits back looking at me, like if saying what do I do daddy. I tried wetting the kibble and for the most part they eat. They are not eating that much but they are eating. I ordered the Go! Natural chicken,turkey,duck cans and pick them up tomorrow. I think I am going to pick up the small breed kibble too. But I don't want to waste the bag I just opened so I'll be feeding it to them wet.


----------

